
You Do Not Need Blockchain: Eight Popular Use Cases and Why They Do Not Work - discovan
https://forkast.news/2019/09/09/opinion-you-do-not-need-blockchain-eight-popular-use-cases-and-why-they-do-not-work/
======
k1mushkaa
So, the article is basically saying that everything except Bitcoin is
bullshit. I agree.

~~~
discovan
I tried to avoid being so categorical. However, this is the conclusion I have
come to so far)

